# Monster Hunter X for the 3DS



## Jarrad (May 31, 2015)

Why the hell isn't this a DLC package for the already existing Monster hunter 3ds game which came out like 3-4 months ago?

It looks awesome, but why do I need to fork up another ?30/?40 pounds..


----------



## Hyoshido (May 31, 2015)

ffffffffffffffffffffffff

DON'T BE PULLING A CALL OF DUTY ON US CAPCOM...
I mean, I love Monster Hunter 4, but I'm not ready for 5 just yet D':

Besides that, I love the plans they have for it.


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2015)

Well, first of all, it's Japan only (for now anyway), and it's a spin off title... So why are you complaining?

Secondly, spin off titles nearly never make it outside of Japan. Japan has had a release of *19* Monster Hunter games (main series and spin offs), *21* if you include Monster Hunter X and Monster Hunter Chronicles which haven't been released, and then *4339242974* if you count all the instalments of Frontier, whilst the west has only seen *8* (7 main series, and one spin off). I highly doubt this game is going to make is going to make it to the west, but it's Monster Hunter, so I'd love for it to come here, but if it does, it wont be for at least another year.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 31, 2015)

The reason why I'm complaining really is that I feel it's too soon, even though as you said, western areas aren't going to be expected to get it till later next year.

However how is Cross a spin-off? That looks exactly like a known MH release.


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> The reason why I'm complaining really is that I feel it's too soon, even though as you said, western areas aren't going to be expected to get it till later next year.
> 
> However how is Cross a spin-off? That looks exactly like a known MH release.



???

MH4G released in Japan October 3rd last year, that's more than 6 months, and they've only just announced (meaning it wont be out for a while anyway), and it's a spin off, so how can it be "too soon"?? It's not even a main series title.

From what I've seen the "X" is essentially a "4 cross points", meaning, it will focus on each generation so far. 4 styles of playing, 4 flag ship monsters, 4 villagers (from 1st-4th gen), etc...

Until it's actually a new gen (such as 5th gen), it's still a spin off.

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyway, here are tweets from someone who was at an MH event before the direct,

Adam Evanko (GH) ‏@aevanko  3h3 hours ago
Focus on the hunter and doing flashy and cool action

Adam Evanko (GH) ‏@aevanko  3h3 hours ago
Unbelievable new super actions for all weapons much more than just a few new moves

Adam Evanko (GH) ‏@aevanko  3h3 hours ago
**** load of new monster and even village from potable 3 is back

Adam Evanko (GH) ‏@aevanko  3h3 hours ago
cross has lots of meanings which they will talk about

Adam Evanko (GH) ‏@aevanko  3h3 hours ago
Concept is taking the action and making it stkish and varied enough thy everyone can find their own unique style

Adam Evanko (GH) ‏@aevanko  3h3 hours ago
Classes now have special attacks tha you can activate as an accent to the action

Adam Evanko (GH) ‏@aevanko  3h3 hours ago
4 styles of playing to choose from. Changes your special moves you can do. Real focus on personalization of your hunting style

Adam Evanko (GH) ‏@aevanko  3h3 hours ago
Villages from 2nd and 3rd and 1st gen reappear

Adam Evanko (GH) ‏@aevanko  3h3 hours ago
New areas and new monsters even new small monsters

Adam Evanko (GH) ‏@aevanko  3h3 hours ago
4 flagship monsters

Adam Evanko (GH) ‏@aevanko  3h3 hours ago
One is under water? Maybe underwater battles is back??

Adam Evanko (GH) ‏@aevanko  3h3 hours ago
No underwater was shown I was reacting to concept art of one of the 4 flagship monsters

Adam Evanko (GH) ‏@aevanko  3h3 hours ago
They made it sound like any weapon can get a charge/mount attack etc aka things that change how you approach stuff, plus special techniques

Adam Evanko (GH) ‏@aevanko  3h3 hours ago
x cross stands for the 4 styles the 4 new monsters the 4 villages etc

Adam Evanko (GH) ‏@aevanko  3h3 hours ago
It looked like an extension of 4G so I don't see why the west won't get it

- - - Post Merge - - -

even though there are "new monster", i still don't think it's a new title. I see it more like the frontier series, which is separate the the main series. Just because it's a  "spin off" doesn't mean it can't have action/gameplay similar to the main series.


----------



## Jarrad (May 31, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Well, first of all, it's Japan only (for now anyway), and it's a spin off title... So why are you complaining?
> 
> Secondly, spin off titles nearly never make it outside of Japan. Japan has had a release of *19* Monster Hunter games (main series and spin offs), *21* if you include Monster Hunter X and Monster Hunter Chronicles which haven't been released, and then *4339242974* if you count all the instalments of Frontier, whilst the west has only seen *8* (7 main series, and one spin off). I highly doubt this game is going to make is going to make it to the west, but it's Monster Hunter, so I'd love for it to come here, but if it does, it wont be for at least another year.



I've only started getting into the monster hunter series (The Wii U one was my first game). I had no idea there were that many games lol... I knew they dated back to the PS2 era but jesus christ 21?!

I hope the spin off makes it overseas! 

btw is monster hunter online considered third or fourth gen?


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> btw is monster hunter online considered third or fourth gen?



Neither, it's a spin off.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 31, 2015)

Eh whatever, I'll just bite in and believe what you say Jake, you're the expert on this stuff anyways.

Any news on MH Stories tho?


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2015)

ok, looking at it, it's not entirely a spin off, and is still part of the fourth generation, which also takes part in the 1st/2nd/3rd gens, too.

its rly confusing LOL


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 2, 2015)

Jake. said:


> ok, looking at it, it's not entirely a spin off, and is still part of the fourth generation, which also takes part in the 1st/2nd/3rd gens, too.
> 
> its rly confusing LOL



understandable why anybody would get confused tbh
look at this unfairness


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> understandable why anybody would get confused tbh
> look at this unfairness



I still see it as a spin off for the fourth gen. maybe once they release more details, it'll make more sense as a fourth gen game to me, but it just looks like a spin off or a half gen game.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 3, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I still see it as a spin off for the fourth gen. maybe once they release more details, it'll make more sense as a fourth gen game to me, but it just looks like a spin off or a half gen game.



Atm I'm thinking it's a sequel to the entire MH series, seeing as it has elements of 4, 3 etc.


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Atm I'm thinking it's a sequel to the entire MH series, seeing as it has elements of 4, 3 etc.



honestly, if i were to see it as anything, i'd see it as it's entire own new series, much like frontier and online. but that's just me

also famitsu is due out tomorrow so we should have some new info sooner or later. these are apparently 3 "leaks" from famitsu, so grain of salt, but we'll find out if they're legit in a couple of hours.

- 5 super skills (out of 156) shown
- breakable environment parts
- something about using a insect to gather materials on the map


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 3, 2015)

Jake. said:


> honestly, if i were to see it as anything, i'd see it as it's entire own new series, much like frontier and online. but that's just me
> 
> also famitsu is due out tomorrow so we should have some new info sooner or later. these are apparently 3 "leaks" from famitsu, so grain of salt, but we'll find out if they're legit in a couple of hours.
> 
> ...



Aren't there already breakable environment parts? 

omg insect glaive upgrade


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 3, 2015)

Here's more images


Spoiler: Famitsu Scans



























Famitsu scans for the palico game


Spoiler: Palico Famitsu Scans
















Excited for the bubble monster


----------



## Cyrene (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm not sure why it would be called a spin off. There may be a lot of map reusage going on, but at the same time we are getting a lot of new armor pieces, new towns, possible town customization. To top it all off, they are going to add to every weapons movesets, which in my opinion is what the game really needed. I see no reason to branch this off from the main series, that really doesn't serve a real purpose when this new game is going to do the same and attempt to add to the monster hunter formula. It would also be a dumb choice to not bring this out in the west, especially with all the momentum that monster 4u has had.

I'm hyped for it and Gaijin hunter put up a video translating the scans if any of you haven't already seen it.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2015)

and if u cbf watching the video (like me) heres the text translation;

Monster Hunter X features 14 weapon classes. Players will be able to choose from the Great Sword, Long Sword, Sword and Shield, Dual Blades, Lance, Gunlance, Hammer, Hunting Horn, Switch Axe, Charge Blade, Insect Glaive, Bow, Light Bowgun, and Heavy Bowgun.

Monster Hunter X will also include four main monsters, Famitsu states. Capcom is featuring a Brute Wyvern, a Flying Wyvern, a Leviathan, and a Fanged Beast.

Continuing on the topic of numbers, there are four Hunting Styles for all weapons, and you choose one of them. Here’s a breakdown of each:

– Light Bowgun x Hunting Style 1: Shoot from high above the monster.
– Sword and Shield x Hunting Style 2: The blade changes and has added effects.
– Great Sword x Hunting Style 3: A powerful Hunting Technique causes an explosion. Specializes in Hunting Techniques.
– Dual Blades x Hunting Style 4: Dodge danger, like fire breath of Rathalos, and counter attack.

Hunting Technique is an attack action that varies by weapon. Functions include dealing massive damage, making the user stronger, and healing nearby allies.

When Monster Hunter X was announced, Capcom revealed that you’ll be able to visit villages from previous Monster Hunter games. In addition to Yukumo Village from Monster Hunter Portable 3rd, you’ll be able to travel to Pokke Village from Monster Hunter Freedom 2 and Kokoto Village from Monster Hunter/Monster Hunter Freedom.

Finally, a few more tidbits:

– Verna Village, the main village, is where you’ll meet quest clients and manufacture weapons
– Felynes make an appearance
– The new fields includes a primeval forest with overgrown vegetation, a vast grassland, and a cave

Monster Hunter X arrives in Japan this winter. Famitsu says the game is 60 percent complete.


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2015)

famitsu today gave some more info and a better look at the new monsters;



Spoiler


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 9, 2015)

Jake. said:


> snip


I forgot about this game xD

The bubble monster looks the most interesting to me


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2015)

cbf posting them all but there are some more screenshots: http://nintendoeverything.com/new-monster-hunter-x-screenshots/

also its apparently confirmed this game wont have underwater combat, frenzy/apex (so probably no gore/shagaru) or guild quests


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2015)

capcom has announced this game will come to japan november 28

http://nintendoeverything.com/monster-hunter-x-launches-in-japan-on-november-28/


----------



## hiiragicrossing (Jul 20, 2015)

Ughhh so excited. Those jump dodge rolls, the new flashy ult attacks. I may actually pick up SnS after seeing what it can do now especially with that forward flip. AND LONGSWORD GETS A COUNTERBLOCK


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2015)

well damn








comes with a physical copy and MHX themed stylus too.


also here's the box art. honestly i really like it. hopefully *when* this comes to the west it'll stay the same, and not change it like they did for 3U/NA 4U


----------



## Jake (Jul 31, 2015)

here's a new trailer for the game too


----------



## SolarInferno (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm hoping they'll bring back the treasure hunts like they had in MHF2 and MHFU, they were one of my favourite things to do, even made gathering quests seem like fun. Plus, with the online features it'd actually have a point to aim for a better high score besides getting an award for it.


----------

